# Plz help. Subsequent visa 500



## krishmila (Aug 29, 2017)

Krishnahari ghimire
August 29 2017 · #1
VIsa
My application for Student (Temporary) (class TU) Student (Subsequent
Entrant) (subclass 500) visa was lodged on 4th june 2017 through my
consultant with all the necessary documents, its been over 85 days and
no decision has been made yet.
I haven't heard anything yet. 
About the status of my visa application as it only shows assessment in
progress. So any1 help me how much it will take to.... Any idea guys 

Dont know how what is going on with my application


----------

